# is there a fuse for the electric roof



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Problem with electric roof as follows

Have a smart top module fitted which works fine and allows one touch operation from the inside as well as remotely, but doesnt allow one touch operation when the car is moving

On wednesday, we were sat at traffic lights when it started to rain, so i operated the one touch to close the roof

The lights turned green and I set off, but the roof closed fully

Yesterday, I had a 12v power socket wired in to the boot, wiring fed back to fusebox

Now when I come to put the roof down, it doesnt work, either remotely or from the button in the car

I suspect either a fuse popped on weds when setting off before the roof close fully, or when the garage installed the 12v socket

However, I can't find a dedicated fuse for the roof

Can anyone help?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks like it is either 'Fuse 4' or 'Fusee 11' located on 'Fuse Holder F', located in the boot.










1 - Fuse 1 on fuse holder F -SF1- 5 A - Onboard supply control unit -J519- (reference voltage) 30
2 - Fuse 2 on fuse holder F -SF2- 40 A -	Onboard supply control unit -J519- 30
3 - Vacant
4 - Fuse 4 on fuse holder F -SF4- 30 A -	Convertible roof actuation control unit -J256-
Convertible roof actuation hydraulic pump -V118- 30
5 - Fuse 5 on fuse holder F -SF5- 5 A - Parking aid control unit -J446-
Interface for special functions 30
6 - Fuse 6 on fuse holder F -SF6- 15 A - Fuel pump control unit -J538- 
Fuel system pressurisation pump -G6- 30
7 - Fuse 7 on fuse holder F -SF7- 40 A - Onboard supply control unit -J519- 30
8 - Fuse 8 on fuse holder F -SF8- 20 A - ABS control unit -J104- (ABS valves) 30
9 - Fuse 9 on fuse holder F -SF9- 30 A - Electronically controlled damping control unit -J250- 30
10 - Fuse 10 on fuse holder F -SF10- 20 A - Convenience system central control unit -J393- 
10 A Onboard supply control unit -J519- 30
11 - Fuse 11 on fuse holder F -SF11- 25 A -	Convertible roof actuation control unit -J256- 30
12 - Fuse 12 on fuse holder F -SF12- 5 A - Convenience system central control unit -J393- 30


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> It looks like it is either 'Fuse 4' or 'Fusee 11' located on 'Fuse Holder F', located in the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many Thanks- actually one of the power tap spade connectors for the smarttop controller had come loose.

Although, when the engine is off, one of the side flaps doesnt fold down during roof lowering/raising but does when the engine is running- perhaps the battery is tired or the hydraulics need attention


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello guys,

Can someone tell me where is this fuse holder F located exactly in the boot. I was searching for it this morning, but I couldn't locate it.

I am trying to check all fuses related with the abs pump v64, as a have an electric circuit fault popping up all the time
in DIS...

Many thanks


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this what you wanted


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot, I think its a bit hard to locate it, I removed the foam base and I think that it is in the rear corner (on the right of the battery) hidden underneath the right trim...


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Correct, it is adjacent to the battery


----------

